# Picked today 49 Schwinn Green Phantom



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

Cl lucky find today, original owner. F347444. Royal Master tires, clean paint, very solid


----------



## BFGforme (Jan 1, 2022)

Great score! Will clean up nicely


----------



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

Upon further inspection, no batteries anywhere, clean tank, headlight, taillight. And did Schwinn ever use that reflector??


----------



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

So nice to find bikes that havent changed hands and were never in the hobby. Hanging in a garage forever!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice early 1950 Phantom! That should clean up like Cinderella. November 29, 1949 stamped serial number and final build sometime in early 1950.  😎  Here's a catalog image of the early Phantom, and as shown the Smith Bros. Hardware used installed that Wald reflector. It was not a factory installed piece.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2022)

Very nice!
Yes, Schwinn did use that reflector.
There is a thread on that subject here somewhere.
A couple of other original bikes have shown up with that one.
Odd and unusual.
Just the way we like them.
Congrats!


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2022)

Cool, "Jim" finally sold his bike!


----------



## manuel rivera (Jan 1, 2022)

Beautiful!  My favorite  color combo


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 1, 2022)

Very nice bike.  I really like that rare reflector.  Congratulations!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Yes, Schwinn evidently used that reflector for a short time. I have a Dec ‘49 bike with that reflector and have seen at least three others. V/r Shawn


----------



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you all for the positive comments and 'likes'. Rick


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 1, 2022)

😎👍 Awesome find! Been on the hunt for a Green Phantom for a while now, let's me know they're still out there 😁👍


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 1, 2022)

That Schwinn decal on the tank looks like an earlier one used on the B6.  Did Schwinn ever use those at the factory or has it been replaced sometime in its life?  With the rare reflector, could the decal also be original?


----------



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

Dont think the tank decals have ever been touched


----------



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

I think this is one of the most legit, unmolested bikes i have ever seen. Aside from wrong grips, and one wrong pedal, I think it is very correct


----------



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

Any other opinions on the decals?


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2022)

Decals look legit to me.
That’s a bad ass bike!
No question about it.
A little T L C, on the clean up, and you’re going to have one of the nicest Phantoms around.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2022)

Same decals as on my bike. The early bikes used this style decal. Here is my bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## falconer (Jan 1, 2022)

So these are correct with no 'Phantom' on chain guard?


----------



## nick tures (Jan 1, 2022)

good score !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2022)

falconer said:


> So these are correct with no 'Phantom' on chain guard?



Yes that is correct as well as the early no-rivet seat. Really surprised it doesn’t have a Forebrake though as this was standard equipment at that time. V/r Shawn


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jan 2, 2022)

The rare Schwinn Jim model!


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jan 2, 2022)

Drwizzletooth said:


> The rare Schwinn Jim model!



Snap into a Schwinn Jim.


----------



## jesus (Jan 8, 2022)

So is the plan to clean it up or just ride it?


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 9, 2022)

LOVEEEEEEEEEE IT !!!!!! , CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## falconer (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies. Not going to clean it at this point. I will service all bearings, taking care to leave original dirt, replace grips with correct ones. Seat is getting redone correctly.. Then ride this summer. It is sitting with my other original paint bikes now.


----------



## YenkoStingerMaxx (Feb 7, 2022)

No kidding! I've never actually seen the Green Phantom in person. Just the black, and the red. Nice bike!


----------

